# Trout Stockings In Ohio?



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

Does Any One Know Of Any Trout Stockings In Ohio Ponds Lakes Streams Or Rivers?


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

The division of wildlife stocks Steelhead every Spring in several rivers and streams going into Lake Erie. As for other stocking of trout I can't say.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Check the ODNR web site. They list every lake etc. that gets stocked trout.


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

Medina County stocks 4 ponds with trout at least twicw a year in the fall and early winter.


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

Here is the one from last fall:
http://www.dnr.ohio.gov/wildlife/Fishing/trout/falltrout_04.htm

The spring one hasn't come out yet. In March try going to the ONDR site and type in "trout stocking" in the search box and see if they have the Spring 2005 posted yet.


----------



## gonefishin' (Apr 14, 2004)

I just recently got trout stocking info on Clear Creek by E-Mailing the ODNR and asking.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

The State of Ohio presently stocks 3 inland streams with Brown Trout, The Mad River, The Clear Forf of the Mohican,and Clear Creek near lancaster.
Stocking are typically 400-500 fish per river mile and is usually 1 time, in the Fall. Thes fish are put in as Advanced Yearlings, which means they are anywhere from 4-7" long and since the law limits 2 fish better then 12", these fish are well protected and cant be kept until at least the following fall. The point here is that the Lakes are really a Quantity fishery while the browns in the rivers offer a Quality fishery. Ohio does not allow any Rainbows to be stocked into inland streams other then Steelhead. ( Private groups may stock bu tthe state will not)

I might add there was an earlier thread about Clear Creek on the Central Ohio Board I think, You might want to check it out but I will tell you that Clear Creek is slated to not receive any more stockings, it was a 5 year plan, and they went ahead and stocked last fall ( 6th year) Returns have been low with hardly any holdovers being recorded. the stream just gets too warm in the summer months, as Browns can not handle temps above 71-72 degrees unless heavily oxygenated which Clear Creek is not.

The state is looking at a few other streams to put those 4000 fish from Clear creek into. These shall go unnamed until the state makes some decisions, but public access is the key factor here and rules out several of the states best trout waters.

Salmonid


----------



## AZ to OH (Dec 2, 2004)

Mark are they still lookin in NE ohio?


----------



## Baitkiller (Sep 1, 2004)

Hmmmmmm

They used o stock Punderson Lake in NE Ohio with Golden Trout but I'm not sure if it was the State. 

Is this still being done?????????


<>< Baitkiller ><>


----------



## saintmathew (Jul 27, 2004)

Baitkiller said:


> Hmmmmmm
> 
> They used o stock Punderson Lake in NE Ohio with Golden Trout but I'm not sure if it was the State.
> 
> ...


yes they did stock punderson with rainbows and goldens this year. talk to big daddy. he covered the event. he has pics up on here.

mat


----------



## Dingo (Apr 13, 2004)

The metroparks (Cleveland) stocks the east branch of the rocky river with catchable sized rainbows from the beginning of March thru the end of April. The stocking range is typically from Baldwin lake (berea) to just past route 82 (strongsville). Good thing about this stocking is that they never throw a bunch of fish in one easy access area -- they do many small stockings in different areas once or twice a week during the stocking season. Not a great amount of pressure since many guys are going after the much larger steelhead downstream. A good place to get a kid started in trout fishing -- easier to handle trout without the great crowds.


----------



## stonefly71 (Apr 14, 2004)

The main thing with Clear Creek is when it rains the river comes up and flushes the damn fish out and into the hocking river.% yrs plan I never heard that and I talk with the guys in Athens quite a bit. It's been longer then 5 yrs that they have stocked down there If I remember right it started in 95 or 96. But don't hold me to the exact year. I know ther are many hold overs there the problem is where they do there shockings at are just not the right places that the fish hold at. As I have been fishing down there for over 15 yrs. My bigest brown was right around 16 inches. It will be a shame that they quit stocking it as it was close to home . Talking water temp the lower Clear fork in the park gets higher in temps then Clear Creek does I know this for a fact the last few years Clear Creek has been holding temps in the mid 60's and there have been alot of new springs opened up down here to boot. I just think it's a shame as they stop guess I'll have to call and raise some hell and see what happens. Later Matt


----------



## stonefly71 (Apr 14, 2004)

Just Got off the Phone with Athens and they are going to keep stocking Clear Creek just so all of you folks down my way Toward Lancaster will still have a close place to go Fishing for Trout. If anyone wants to know more info feel free to e-mail me at [email protected] Later Matt


----------

